# non ti seguo



## Martella86

Quisiera saber si el verbo "seguir" se usa, como en italiano, con el significado de seguir un razonamiento, un discurso, un diálogo.
El contexto es éste: dos personas están hablando y otra está escuchando el diálogo; esta persona no comprende perfectamente lo que dicen los otros dos. ¿Esta persona puede decir: "*no os sigo*"?
Sé que probablemente se podría utilizar otro verbo pero, por cuestión de estilo (hay un juego de palabras con el verbo seguir), tengo que utilizar SEGUIR.

muchas gracias


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per favore, metti la frase d'esempio in italiano: quella deve essere anche il titolo della discussione.
Grazie, ti aspetto.


----------



## Martella86

Questo è il dialogo preciso:

CHANNING! CHI DEI DUE HA SEGUITO L’ALTRO?

STAVO PER CHIEDERTELO IO.

NON VI SEGUO.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Per favore, non scrivere tutto in maiuscolo. Su internet equivale ad alzare la voce. 


Martella86 said:


> Questo è il dialogo preciso:
> Channing! Chi dei due ha seguito l'altro?
> Stavo per chiedertelo io.
> Non vi seguo.


Secondo me è come hai proposto tu.
Non ti seguo (non ti capisco, non afferro il ragionamento) = _no te sigo_.


----------



## Martella86

Scusa, non intendevo alzare la voce...sono una persona molto pacifica! 
Grazie!


----------



## mallujulia

Si puó usare seguire ma possiamo anche dire: " no te sigo, no te pillo, me he perdido"


----------



## lautaro

En Chile escucharías "no te cacho".


----------



## Neuromante

lautaro said:


> En Chile escucharías "no te cacho".



Sí, pero se trata de conservar el juego de palabras.


Martella: Sigues si decirme el número


----------



## Martella86

Perdona Neuromante, se trata de Super Book no. 23. La historieta es "Era morta". No creo que la hayan ya publicada en español.
¿Eres un aficionado del detective de lo oculto?


----------



## lautaro

Ponle "¿Dónde me llevas?". ¿Te gusta?


----------



## Martella86

Entonces con tu propuesta sería:
"Channing, ¿quién de los dos es el que siguió el otro?
Estaba a punto de preguntártelo.
¿Dónde me lleváis?

Personalmente me parece que no funciona perfectamente porque se pierde el juego de palabras con el verbo "seguir" en el doble sentido concreto de seguir a alguien y figurado de seguir un razonamiento de alguien.
¿Qué pensáis? ¿Me estoy equivocando?


----------



## 0scar

"no los sigo" está bien.


----------



## antonioLR

Muchos hablantes de español de España dirían "no os sigo". 


Saludos desde Almería


----------



## Martella86

Sí sí, claro, se utilizaría el vosotros en España y el ustedes en Latinoamérica.
Gracias


----------



## lautaro

> Channing! Chi dei due ha seguito l'altro?
> Stavo per chiedertelo io.
> Non vi seguo.




¿Qué te parece?:
*Channing! ¿Quién de los dos siguió al otro? 
Estaba por pregúntartelo yo.
Me perdí.*


----------

